# Campbell Gillies



## TelH (26 June 2012)

Sorry if this has already been posted elsewhere but OMG  What an absolutely terrible time the yard is having, it really can't get any worse    

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=181960


----------



## hezza1 (26 June 2012)

Shocking and very sad,fantastic rider and a cracking guy .


----------



## 3Beasties (26 June 2012)

Tragic


----------



## AMH (26 June 2012)

What terrible news - so sad for all the connections in what has already been an awful time since the high of Cheltenham. Thoughts with all concerned.


----------



## angrovestud (26 June 2012)

I am so sorry to hear such tragic news what a loss RIP Campbell


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 June 2012)

I cannot believe it and he was so young, terrible loss for his family and the Lucinda Russells yard.


----------



## KautoStar1 (26 June 2012)

What awful news, so sad to hear.  He was a very fine jockey.

If EWK is reading this, please pass on all the H&H racing fans condolences to his family, friends and colleagues.  

xxx


----------



## ElphabaFae (26 June 2012)

This is such awful news  Condolences to his family and friends at awful time  R.I.P Campbell


----------



## Daffodil (26 June 2012)

Unbelievable, I'm utterly shocked.  He had such a bright future.
What a dreadful time the yard has had since CHeltenham.  Many condolences to his family, friends and all at Lucinda RUssell's yard.


----------



## Lyndsay (26 June 2012)

Such tragic news. Can't believe Hexham the other day was the last time I ever saw him. He was so looking forward to his holiday with the boys too. His cheeky charm will be sorely missed by everyone especially his family and all the staff up at Lucinda Russels. RIP Campbell, sorely missed and very much loved x


----------



## amage (26 June 2012)

Horrible horrible news. My deepest condolences to all his friends and family. He was a very talented jockey and a huge asset to any trainer he rode for. Reunited with Brindisi Breeze way too soon RIP


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 June 2012)

It's surreal. It hasn't really sunk in yet. I don't think it will ever really sink in.

I know it's going to sound cliche by saying that there are no words to describe Campbell but there really aren't. You couldn't have asked for a more happy, fun loving, well grounded lad who would move heaven and earth to help you. Wee Bell always had a laugh and a wink for everyone he met. You couldn't stay mad at him for long as he was a complete charmer, he'd have you laughing again in no time. 

Whilst he became part of the Arlary Family and we will always remember him and always miss him he created such a vast circle of friends, admirers and colleagues non of us can even begin to think what his family and closest friends are going through. Bell was very family orientated and always took care of everyone in any way he could. 

The racing world has also lost one of it's brightest young stars. Not only did he ride winners but he was a true horseman who could coax a horse over the line in front where so many others had failed. Campbell was a rare talent. The first day he walked into Arlary for a job interview he refused to leave until he had been given a job. He had such drive and determination to be the very best he could be and his career was only just beginning. 

Whilst Campbell would deem Brindisi Breeze as his biggest riding sucess what he would say would be his best racing sucess, with a wink and cheeky grin, would be wining the Best Looking Jockey competition at Hexham Racecourse. 

A day shy of his 22nd birthday we lost not only a colleague but a true friend and a real family member.

Sleep well my friend. Everytime I see a star streak across the sky I know it will be you running amok as per usual!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 June 2012)

Many thanks to everyone who has posted. I shakll make sure this thread gets passed onto the right people.

X


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 June 2012)

EKW - you obviously knew him well and I feel sorry for your loss as well as his family.  It sounds like he was a warm and fun loving lad with a great personality as well as a gifted horseman.    Such a tragic loss.


----------



## Puddock (26 June 2012)

Awful news. EKW, I'm so sorry for your loss and that of all his family and friends. What a moving tribute. 

I remember so well the elation when he and Brindisi Breeze won at Cheltenham. 

A tragedy, and a major loss for racing.


----------



## merrymeasure (26 June 2012)

Absolutely dreadful. I am so sorry for your loss EKW. My deepest sympathies to you, and his family and all his friends. Such a shock. A young, and such a promising life ended so tragically. I really am so sorry. RIP Campbell, a star will shine brightly in Heaven now x


----------



## Rowreach (26 June 2012)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear this news.  What a waste of a lovely person and a bright talent.  Heartfelt condolences to family, friends and colleagues x


----------



## Miss L Toe (26 June 2012)

I am still in shock, young lads do have their lives cut short, and I remember them all , so sorry, weep.


----------



## happyhunter123 (26 June 2012)

This is so awful, and so sad. My thoughts are with your family at this very tough time.  RIP.


----------



## millhouse (26 June 2012)

This is so sad.  I've already posted on the other thread, but wanted to say rest in peace Campbell, and God bless.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (26 June 2012)

Could everyone with a Twitter account please do me a huge favour? Can you tweet - #RIPCampbellGillies - lets keep the wee man trending for his birthday tomorrow!


----------



## merrymeasure (26 June 2012)

Have done so EKW. He won't be forgotten x


----------



## Alec Swan (26 June 2012)

If only tragedy could arrive,  just every so often,  and not in series.

EKW,  how I feel for you all,  and for the boy's loved ones and friends.  Take comfort in each other.

Rest In Peace,  young man.

a.


----------



## jodie3 (26 June 2012)

I heard this on the radio before I came on line and it was such tragic news, but when they said he had been Brindisi Breeze's jockey it just seemed so heartbreakingly sad.

By all accounts he was a much loved and very well thought of young man.

Sincere condolences to all his family and friends.

RIP  Campbell, ride fast and free on BB.


----------



## MyBoyChe (26 June 2012)

Desperately sad news. As a big NH racing fan I had seen this young mans career going from strength to strength, a lovely horseman to watch and he always came over so well in any interview he did.  A great loss to the racing community, let alone how his poor family must be feeling. May I add my sympathies to those already expressed.


----------



## olop (26 June 2012)

Can't believe I am reading this, totally shocked 
That poor yard they must be absolutely devastated.  My thoughts are with them and his family.
RIP Campbell xxx


----------



## ghostie-x (26 June 2012)

Terrible news  Deepest sympathies to his family and all those close to him. RIP Campbell.


----------



## Lanky Loll (26 June 2012)

Terrible news, deepest sympathies to all his friends and family.


----------



## teapot (26 June 2012)

Awful news - thinking of everyone concerned


----------



## TeamChaser (26 June 2012)

Such shocking and awful news. Far too young, don't know how family and friends come to terms with something like that 


Sincere condolences to all who knew and loved Campbell - so much more potential to fulfil


R.I.P.


----------



## Holly Hocks (26 June 2012)

Only just read this on the news - absolutely devastating for all friends and relatives.  I watched him ride some fantastic races and often had a bet on a horse just because he was riding it - no other reason. A tragic waste of a young life.  RIP.


----------



## Vetwrap (27 June 2012)

I can't even begin to imagine how devastated his friends and family must be, on this, his 22nd birthday.  

My deepest sympathy to those that knew and loved him.


----------



## A1fie (27 June 2012)

Desperately sad.  RIP Campbell Gillies


----------



## ArcticFox (27 June 2012)

Absolutely awful news, such a tragic loss.

EKW, condolences to all who knew him.

RIP Campbell


----------



## Alec Swan (30 June 2012)

There's just been a moving tribute to Campbell on the Morning Line,  with film of his win on Brindisi Breeze and the ensuing euphoria.   It was a reminder,  if that was needed,  of his contagious charm and energy.  How tragic that the heady heights of success should be followed so quickly by such despair.

Alec.

Ets,  For those who have missed it,  the tribute was at the end of the programme,  and could be viewed again at about 0950 on Ch.13.


----------



## MurphysMinder (30 June 2012)

I thought it was a lovely tribute, but as you say very moving. When they showed the years of his birth and death at the end it  really brought it home what a short life he had.


----------



## BlairandAzria (30 June 2012)

They have just shown another tribute on channel 4, to the song 'skinny lover', so so sad.  Such a talented, handsome young man, a life so tragically cut short.  Condolences to all his friends and family, EKW and all those at Arlary.  Rest in peace Campbell.x


----------



## Chestnuttymare (30 June 2012)

El that was a really nice tribute to Campbell. I really feel for you all at Arlary, you have had such a hard time there the past few months. Feel so sorry for Campbells family. So nice that there have been such nice tributes to him. I hope it  eventually gives some comfort to his family. R.I.P. Campbell x


----------



## ladyt25 (30 June 2012)

So very sad and such a waste. I worked in Corfu (not Kavos) for a season and unfortunately accidents involving young lads on a group holiday are not uncommon although that doesn't stop it being awdul and such a waste of a young life. I really feel for his family and friends - especially those that were with him as I understand it was only their first day on holiday too. Just awful


----------

